# PMSH and ROS



## alliebear70 (Aug 5, 2010)

We have a question in my office that I need a little clarification on PLEASE!!!  If you have documentation of NO KNOW ALLERGIES under Past Medical History, can you get credit for PMH and ROS under the Allergy/immunological section?


----------



## ajfinn0216 (Aug 5, 2010)

I would only give credit in the past history.


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 5, 2010)

You can't give credit to both areas.  I would count it as past history in this case.


----------



## MelodyJ (Aug 9, 2010)

You can give credit under PMH or ROS regardless of what heading it is under. You just can't use it for both. Use it where you would need it to get the highest level of HPI. If you already have a PMH but no ROS then give credit under ROS.


----------

